# Sancho Heading to Columbus/Marysville



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey all,
I'll be Marysville from Oct 30th-1st Nov. and back again probably on 4th if anyone wants to hang out in the evening or can reccomend any good B&m's in the area worth visiting.

:ss


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

if you don't mind coming to the big city there is a good b&m on south high st called Burning Leaf it's rather small but good selection. pm me for the info.


stinkie :ss


----------

